# Butter Molds



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone use these? How much do they usually run? There are 2 in a local antique shop here, one for $35, and one for $65.

I am thinking of making my own ceramic one, so I can put my own image on it.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I "mold" my butter in Ziploc disposable plastic 1 cup food storage cups. That way my butter is all uniformly in 1/2 lb measurements. I can snap the lid on the container, label it and toss it into the freezer for future use. Or I can sell it and not have too much cost invested in wrappings.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

:greengrin: 
thats the same thing i use pam!
:shades:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Good point! I thought it might be cute to make my own mold, but that does seem like too much work to find packaging for the "pretty" butter that is just going to be used anyway.

Sometimes the artist in me gets carried away!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> Sometimes the artist in me gets carried away!


Been there; done that; designed, hand-painted and embellished the t-shirt! :leap:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm... Maybe I'll just design labels if I decide to sell the extra butter. 
I gotta do something artistic with it! *wink* I just can't leave well enough alone!


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Pam B said:


> I "mold" my butter in Ziploc disposable plastic 1 cup food storage cups. That way my butter is all uniformly in 1/2 lb measurements. I can snap the lid on the container, label it and toss it into the freezer for future use. Or I can sell it and not have too much cost invested in wrappings.


That's an excellent idea! Thanks!


----------



## stack2006 (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.cannawareproducts.com/product-details.html

Try these. I searched a long time for a simple butter mold. These turn 1lb of butter into 4 standard sticks with tablespoon marks. Also stacks easy with an air tight lid.

Hope this helps!


----------

